# Hublot Big Bang Classic Fusion All Black



## NightScar




----------



## gg4411

You lucky ba#$%#*!!! :-d:-d:-d

Seriously, that is a gorgeous watch, enjoy it as much as possible! Congrats, and wear in good health |>


----------



## kiwidj

That's a black beauty! And nice pics. :-!​


----------



## NightScar

Thank you very much. I am loving it!!!
More wrist shots.


----------



## BenL

Looks great, NS. Super stealthy!


----------



## Reno

Great watch :-!


----------



## NightScar

Thanks! Definitely a very inconspicuous watch. 

And BenL, I still have my eye on the GMT IIC, if the ADs here were just a bit more lenient on discounts then that might be on my wrist instead of this. No regrets though, the GMT IIC will be in my sights for the future.


----------



## NightScar




----------



## bessanutz

If your gonna get a Big Bang then Black is a real nice watch, enjoy it !


----------



## NightScar




----------



## Beau8

Congrats~Thanks for the proverbial writshots, sweeeet! ;-)


----------



## Raez

BAD.ASS.

No other words to describe.


----------



## NightScar

Thanks for all the compliments, I am loving this watch.








The Duo!


----------



## NightScar




----------



## NightScar




----------



## mghaar

Nightscar, is that the 42mm version? Did you buy it in a Hublot shop or at a retailer/dealer?


----------

